# Hello All



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Hello All,*

*I've been lurking around the forum for a little while now and finally decided to join. I do a small graveyard (about 25 markers w/props) and a display in a 10' x 18' pavillion at our site at the campground every year. Wish I had the space and time (set up Friday night after work, tear down Sunday morning before we go home) to do much more. This is the first year I will be doing a display at our home. We live in a rural area with no TOTs, but I am throwing a halloween party for my daughter this year and planning a haunted maze in the basement for the teens. Thought this would be a good place to shop for ideas. *


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum VampyTink!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Hi Vampytink,

Welcome to the forum. I'm curious about haunting a campground, tell us more about it. What do the other campers think?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Vampy! Nice to have you.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Thanks all for the chilling welcome :devil:. *

*Stinky Pete, We have two side-by-side permanent sites at a local campground. Every year the campground has ToT'ing for the kids, and various campers string lights and put out small props. They even have a decorated golfcart parade. The first year I just did a few store bought tombstones and a quickly construted scarecrow. *

*Since then I have done a small graveyard display with about 25 or so markers and props (quanity depends on time and weather). We also have a 10' x 18' pavillion on our second site. I surround the inside with black sheets and if the weather is windy or raining I surround the outside with tarps(kinds tacky, I know). Last year Halloween festivities were cancelled due to managemnt issues. Two years ago I did a Frankenstein's lab. Assorted body parts, bottles and jar, rats and internal organs on one table. Mad scientist, nurse and monster in another corner and devil lurking in the graveyard. In other years I have had various villians... witches, pirates and vampires. *

*I keep everything very kiddie friendly, so no real scares and no gore. It's scary enough for the itty bitties to be leery, the adults to be interested, but unfortunately the teens think it's lame, lol.*


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't believe i didn't greet you properly.

greetings! welcome to this madhouse!


----------



## Jansenhuant09 (May 25, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Teens think everything is lame. Thank goodness they grow out of the teen years. But we have some great teens on the forum that are really into Halloween.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here are few pics I dug up from my earlier attemps at the campground.*


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is difficult to be kid friendly and keep the teens happy too. I keep my yard kid friendly but there are enough ghoulish things that the teens like it.
There are going to be some small kids who will be afraid of everything no matter how kid friendly you try to make it.

Welcome to HauntForum.
Your camp haunt looks great.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*welcome!*

velcome to our humble abode! love the screen name!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

excellent place for ideas!!
ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------

